# How to use a spray bottle



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

How to Use a Spray Bottle with Your Dog or Cat [Video] - Scientific American Blog Network


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I spray my dogs, but only when I'm grooming them. . They don't seem to mind!


----------

